# Fell on my knee in the pipe



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

There is this cool little building in Steamboat that is full of special equipment and trained medical staff. I think it's called a hospital. Pretty sure that they can help you out with that problem...


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

according to the internet, your knee pain could be caused by gout.

Seriously though Argo is right, go to a hospital.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Better amputate it.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Never mind your knee, did your replacement Jones Ultra Aviator start to delam again??


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

GreyDragon said:


> Never mind your knee, did your replacement Jones Ultra Aviator start to delam again??


Can't you read between the lines? He delamed his knee!


----------



## rambob (Mar 5, 2011)

^^^^ Winner Winner, Chicken Dinner ^^^^^^


----------



## StAntonRider (Dec 15, 2014)

Yeah it was because of the 2nd delam! Im going to sue Jones! Additionally both my bindings came off at the same time! Good thing ski patrol was behind me -- the patrolie says that i should get a folding snowboard with rotating bindings instead


----------



## mikeLA (Dec 28, 2014)

chondromalacia or possibly fractured patella.

Go get a xray.


----------



## pow7 (Jan 29, 2015)

The swelling will stop the natural pattella tracking and movement which will cause all that pain. While there is swelling in the joint TAKE IT EASY. Stay the hell off it, and RICE (rest, ice, compress, and elevate) the knee. It is all to easy to do further damage if you rush back before its happy again. gl


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

StAntonRider said:


> Yeah it was because of the 2nd delam! Im going to sue Jones! Additionally both my bindings came off at the same time! Good thing ski patrol was behind me -- the patrolie says that i should get a folding snowboard with rotating bindings instead


Haha!

AT least someone here has a dense of humor.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

StAntonRider said:


> Yeah it was because of the 2nd delam! Im going to sue Jones! Additionally both my bindings came off at the same time! Good thing ski patrol was behind me -- the patrolie says that i should get a folding snowboard with rotating bindings instead


That joke just summed up all snowboarding jokes in the last 3 months :eyetwitch2:


----------



## StAntonRider (Dec 15, 2014)

Knee is good now -- just muscle bruising according to a good doctor friend. 

But since I have a folding board and rotating bindings I can do super rad fakies in the pipe!!!


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

There is a cure for this, get a mate to take a brick, preferably a whole brick, the bigger the better, and get him to walk you really really hard around the head, i bet your knee is the last of your problems after this, and will soon be forgotten... 

On a flip note, only joking, *hope it heals soon*, but it won't heal if you don't get it looked at...!


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

You still at Steamboat? You better have rode today because it was AWESOME! You could fall on your knees as much as you like.


----------



## RIDERUK (Oct 22, 2014)

StAntonRider said:


> Yo. Today I was surfin the pipe at steamboat (18 footer) and about 3/4 of the way down im surfin so that I'm almost getting high enough to be perpendicular to the top side of the pipe, and I'm regular stances so as im on my toe side carve at the tippy top of the left hand side of the pipe looking down from the top i catch my toeside edge or whatever idk what happened and I fall on my fucking knee. It's all bruised and you know how if you angle your knee correctly you can mush around your kneecap? Yeah well whenever I try to do that it feels like a fucking pan on my knee so help.


Surely you mean the right on your toeside edge, or you sir are infact a goofball


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

How did I miss the folding snowboard


----------



## StAntonRider (Dec 15, 2014)

Mystery2many said:


> You still at Steamboat? You better have rode today because it was AWESOME! You could fall on your knees as much as you like.


Lol nope I wish. I have a good friend over there who is an instructor named Donnie and he sent a picture of him drowning in pow.


----------

